# Barred Owl and Heron catching lunch



## jsecordphoto (Nov 14, 2014)

Had a really fun day at the Parker River National Wildlife Refuge yesterday on Plum Island, MA. I went hoping to see the Snowy Owl that had been reported, but had no luck. It was fun spending about an hour watching this Great Blue Heron catching some fish for lunch, and seeing this Barred Owl made my day...it was so cooperative! Grabbed at least 50 frames.




 

 

 

 

converted this photo to b+w with silver efex for the black and white challenge going around Facebook, thought it worked pretty well. 

Thanks for having a look!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice set! I talked with a guy today that was up there last week looking for and finding the Barred Owl. Keep searching for that Snowy one day you'll turn a corner and it will be sitting right in front of you.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 14, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set! I talked with a guy today that was up there last week looking for and finding the Barred Owl. Keep searching for that Snowy one day you'll turn a corner and it will be sitting right in front of you.



Thanks man! I'm just having so much fun with the wildlife stuff, which is pretty new to me, and Plum Island is like a photographers playground. I'll probably go back this weekend, it's about a 2 hour drive from me which isn't too bad.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 14, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Nice set! I talked with a guy today that was up there last week looking for and finding the Barred Owl. Keep searching for that Snowy one day you'll turn a corner and it will be sitting right in front of you.
> ...



 Ya you have to watch out once that "wildlife bug bites" all your free time and not so free time is taken up.


----------



## pjaye (Nov 14, 2014)

Thses are really nice shots.


----------



## BillM (Nov 14, 2014)

Beautiful set !!!!!


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks to you both! This lens hasn't left my camera since I bought it haha. Such a change of pace from shooting landscapes, but I'm really enjoying the challenge


----------



## BillM (Nov 14, 2014)

I just grabbed one of those lenses this morning, hope to see an owl or two with it tomorrow


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 14, 2014)

BillM said:


> I just grabbed one of those lenses this morning, hope to see an owl or two with it tomorrow



I'll probably end up back at Plum Island tomorrow. This barred owl is super cooperative and loves the camera! At one point it flew and perched so close I couldn't even focus


----------



## baturn (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice! The portrait oriented photos you posted are so large I have to scroll to see the whole thing. kinda defeats some of the goodness. IMHO


----------



## annamaria (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice set! Love owls.


----------



## Raj_55555 (Nov 14, 2014)

Pretty cool shots, I love that heron shot with the fish, and the black and white owl came out nicely as well.. Nice work!


----------



## Hunter58 (Nov 14, 2014)

Very nice set.  Love the first owl shot.  You don't often get Barred Owls in nice light.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 14, 2014)

Hunter58 said:


> Very nice set.  Love the first owl shot.  You don't often get Barred Owls in nice light.



I couldn't have asked for better. Perched maybe 20 feet away at eye level with the sun behind me.


----------



## mnmcote (Nov 15, 2014)

Awesome shots.. I have had the pleasure of spotting a barred owl in the woods.. I grabbed some nice shots but there was a lot of foliage and tree branches around the owl...


----------

